# Monster mashup 2010 cd - 33 tracks now free online!



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx I lost this link to the others, nice they added 2010 too !!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, looking forward to listening to it!


----------



## Monster Mashup (Sep 7, 2010)

I really hope you enjoy it - its a very eclectic selection of songs this year and has taken months to put together! Also check out the megamix a 1 hour selection of classic halloween party tunes and quotes from horror films I guarantee you have never heard anything like it


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I always get a kick out of these. So much creativity involved in finding two spooky songs that have enough in common to mix ... and the expertise to create a mix like these, changing tempos, keys, isolating voices, etc. ... this is an interesting listen every year. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Agree with Dinosaur1972, well done & different than the usual mixes. Thank you.


----------



## Monster Mashup (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks I think it is a darker album than the previous years collections! Glad you all like it


----------



## Monster Mashup (Sep 7, 2010)

hope everyone is enjoying the cd - we will be featured on the Bonebat radio show next week in their halloween special! Also Sound Unsound radio have a halloween special featuring tracks from the cd! Its awesome, jack the ripper turns up to tell jokes! Listen here:

http://groovytimewithdjuseo.blogspot.com/

Also Mashup of the day are running a 31 days of halloween mashups with a new one each day! Well worth a look 

Mashup of the day website

happy halloween!


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Haha...

I remember these mashup projects

I contributed to the 2005 Halloween release.

Someday, I'll participate again.


----------



## Monster Mashup (Sep 7, 2010)

hi John, that was a great track you did I remember it well. Maybe next year we coudl get a track from you? Would be cool.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanx! Going off to snag.


----------



## Monster Mashup (Sep 7, 2010)

hi lady rohan! hope you enjoyed the cd thanks for listening


----------



## Monster Mashup (Sep 7, 2010)

There is now an interview online at Plan D countdown to halloween download the podcast. Also check out the Bonebat halloween special podcast at http://www.bonehand.com for more of that interview.
Also mashupyourboots radio have a half hour megamix this weekend!!! Hope you are all enjoying the mixes!!!


----------

